# Escape...IR



## Roger (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jaharris1001 (Jan 13, 2009)

very nice Roger !! I really like the tonal range of this shot, its got very nice composition , that street really leads the eye into the shot and the man adds some interest on the left


----------



## ernie (Jan 13, 2009)

love the title going with this. awesome shot.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jan 13, 2009)

jaharris1001 said:


> very nice Roger !! I really like the tonal range of this shot, its got very nice composition , that street really leads the eye into the shot and the man adds some interest on the left



This.  Very nice.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 13, 2009)

this is one of the most perfect shots i ever seen!

400% perfect!!! (!) !!!


----------



## Roger (Jan 13, 2009)

jaharris1001 said:


> very nice Roger !! I really like the tonal range of this shot, its got very nice composition , that street really leads the eye into the shot and the man adds some interest on the left



thanks very much.



ernie said:


> love the title going with this. awesome shot.



thanks a lot ernie....this is full frame no crop, I waited until he was nearly exited the frame.



~Stella~ said:


> This.  Very nice.



thank you Stella.



Al-Wazeer said:


> this is one of the most perfect shots i ever seen!
> 
> 400% perfect!!! (!) !!!



thanks very much for such high praise....it really is one of those shots you stumble across rarely, he was the only person that came along the whole time...and he was trying to get out of shot lol.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing Shot!

Although i can help but feel like the man i kind of out of place in this picture, i dont like to disagree with everyone else, but its bothering me for some reason


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome shot, but by the time I looked at it...the man had moved to the right!!  LOL.


----------



## DRoberts (Jan 14, 2009)

That man is hauling a**. Great shot.


----------



## Roger (Jan 14, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Amazing Shot!
> 
> Although i can help but feel like the man i kind of out of place in this picture, i dont like to disagree with everyone else, but its bothering me for some reason



thanks glad you like it anyway....for me it's good to have the discussion, to have the photo worthy of opinion on the content is positive.



Captain IK said:


> Awesome shot, but by the time I looked at it...the man had moved to the right!!  LOL.



heh heh thanks a lot.



DRoberts said:


> That man is hauling a**. Great shot.



indeed he got faster and faster and in the end the shutter speed was perfect for what I wanted....thanks for the compliment.


----------



## atlas777 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great shot, the stillness of the rest of the street really emphasizes the movement of its one lonely occupant and creates a good focal point.


----------



## Roger (Jan 22, 2009)

atlas777 said:


> Great shot, the stillness of the rest of the street really emphasizes the movement of its one lonely occupant and creates a good focal point.



thank you very much, glad you got it .


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, the tones in this are amazing.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Jan 23, 2009)

Excellent detail. You captured a deeper feeling with the guy walking off the edge and I like the way it makes the rest of the image appear in motion.


----------



## SympL (Jan 23, 2009)

Really like your composition here, Roger.
Well done.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 24, 2009)

Great shot Roger.  I thought I had remarked on that earlier, guess not (but I thought it  )


----------



## Roger (Jan 29, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Wow, the tones in this are amazing.



thanks Lyncca...IR captures a very good range of tones in these enviroments.



93rdcurrent said:


> Excellent detail. You captured a deeper feeling with the guy walking off the edge and I like the way it makes the rest of the image appear in motion.



thanks very much, that's my feeling too.



SympL said:


> Really like your composition here, Roger.
> Well done.



thanks a lot Sympl.



abraxas said:


> Great shot Roger.  I thought I had remarked on that earlier, guess not (but I thought it  )



thanks very much abraxas.


----------

